# EOS 80D first impressions



## axtstern (Mar 26, 2016)

Got my 80D on Thursday

Sometimes I wonder why I read reviews on Dpreview and other pages wben they miss kr skip the things essential to me.

I had sold my 60 a while ago,holding out with my 5D3. So the question was giving in on the 80 after skipping the 70 or wait for the 90...

Went into an expensive Pro Store to buy an Interval Timer. Made a joke that they finally had recieved an 80D Poster for their wall when they told me they have the camera as well.

Tried it for 5 Minutes than handed over the cash.

Ok.. The 80D

Feels very, very plastic. When gripping it my fingernails made a sound like drumming on a blister package.
Coming from the 5D3 it was a DejaVu like changing from the 30D to the 60D: No joystick, this excuse of a control wheel and no magnesium to touch nowhere.

Well so you feel you spen 1300 for a Rebel until...
You look through the viewer and fall in love.
Afterwards you go through the setup and the love deepens.
It is no more the 5D menu but better. All the things on the 5D which might make sense for Some Pro but never for me are now sorted proper. And there is a lot of power behind the button.
So switch on anti flicker, reduce focus options to three, switch on level view. Switch on grid but leave focus highlighting on standard.
Now look again through the viewer and as long as you are not in to buy a 1DX2 this is the best Canon you held so far.

The picture quality is awesome. All my 5D can offer except the shallow dept of field is there, all I want from a crop camera except build in GPS as well. 

The viewer overlay is brilliant. If the 5D with its dark AF display or its strange later fixes frustrated you.. Canon has learned. If you are in need of an electronic level...This time it is displayed in a usefull way.

Seldom used functions? This time you find them fast and where you expect 
Them to be.


----------



## d (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your impressions, Axtstern - those are exactly the sort of comments I've been hoping to hear from people, particularly with regards to image quality. I think the 80D could be my next body.

Cheers,
d.


----------



## nhz (Mar 26, 2016)

axtstern said:


> Feels very, very plastic. When gripping it my fingernails made a sound like drumming on a blister package.
> Coming from the 5D3 it was a DejaVu like changing from the 30D to the 60D: No joystick, this excuse of a control wheel and no magnesium to touch nowhere.


Some of the online (p)review also mentioned those build quality concerns; disappointing given the high initial price, but indeed it is the inside that really counts.


----------



## Sharlin (Mar 26, 2016)

nhz said:


> axtstern said:
> 
> 
> > Feels very, very plastic. When gripping it my fingernails made a sound like drumming on a blister package.
> ...



Plastic shell is always going to "give" a bit compared to metal. I presume there hasn't actually been a decline in build quality compared to the 70D - there are also previews that have described the body as quite solid.


----------



## mb66energy (Mar 26, 2016)

Sharlin said:


> nhz said:
> 
> 
> > axtstern said:
> ...



I prefer metal from the standpoint of look and feel. But:
* Metal increases weight and more mass contributes to gain more energy if a camera falls down.
* Metal shells do not crack easily - but a crack means that the shell has taken some of the energy during an impact after deformation - and deformation means less forces on the inner parts of the camera.
* My old Canon EF suffered from an impact: The brass shell was deformed plastically by 5-10mm and some inner parts were broken.

So I am with you: The inside really counts! And Plastics might help to protect the inside.

@axtstern: The 80D becomes more and more interesting to me too as a universal camera for HQ stills AND video. 2k/1080p is absolutely sufficient for me. Usability/ergonomics is much more important to me and I really like DPAF from what I heard. Thanks for your lines.


----------



## axtstern (Mar 26, 2016)

Tomorrow night I will try some low light high iso Pictures with the Sigma 18-35 and will post them


----------



## ritholtz (Mar 26, 2016)

axtstern said:


> Got my 80D on Thursday
> 
> Sometimes I wonder why I read reviews on Dpreview and other pages wben they miss kr skip the things essential to me.


DPR did only partial review. Typically at the beginning they only test DR or sensor (5 stop pushing screen) and eye tracking in portrait photography (moving camera around eye of static plastic model). They are going to take some time to publish full review. 
Their initial review is always tailored to strengths of high DR sensor and Nikon 3D / iTR tracking. They typically says Nikon d7200 is still better and bench marker in DR test (don't talk anything about how they are holding their studio test colors) and How Nikon 3D tracking is best. They follow up with detailed review where they give lot of information.


----------



## martti (Mar 31, 2016)

It is good to hear that somebody is happy with his choice. It is so rare...
The 80D sounds like a camera to take pictures with. The touch screen, the new sensor, autofocus point on the screen. Congrats!


----------



## JohanCruyff (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## xps (Mar 31, 2016)

Member of your local photo-club got his 80D yesterday. There are some limitations, as it is no "single-number"D body. BUT: AF works fine with 100-400II and 1.4x extender. He can use a lot of the AF points, not only the center AF (like me on the 7DII). And this is an big advantage at BIF, as you do not have to center the AF permanently. We shot some near moving birds (gulls, ducks, swans) in flight (well known place on the Chiemsee yesterday). Edit: My friend wrote to me recently, that, if using the central AF-Area, nearly all shots were sharp. If the AF-points are used from the outside Area, more than 3/4 or the shots were perfectly sharp. 

And I am sorry, but the IQ is more than just a little bit better than the 7DII, especially at dawn when the light got smooth. More colours, more contrast and the 4MP more are fine if you crop. We compared some taken pictures and I am looking to buy an 80D too. Used at shooting _slow flying big birds _(cranes, ...) _far away_ from me, the 80D will be worth the money, as I need an second crop body. So I can use 80D+100-400+1.4 & 7DII+600+1.4. 

For me, the 80D will be the choice as an normal shooter if you go 100-400II & 1.4x extender. 
The improvements of the 80D are sometimes not visible from the first sight (sorry foor poorest English), but it will be an big improvement, if built in an coming XD body


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 31, 2016)

I just got mine and have taken only a few shots, but the resolution _is_ impressive. My other body is a 6D, so the 80D does not feel especially 'plasticy' in comparison.


----------



## SteveSHH (Mar 31, 2016)

Grats on your new acq. / tool 
Do you also have the EF-S 18-135mm IS USM lens? If you care share some of your experience, and it would be greatly appreciated by the forum users here.

Just want to know if it works well on other bodies if you have say 7D II / SL1 or other rebels.
Enjoy the brand new DSLR and AF system!


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 31, 2016)

SteveSHH said:


> Grats on your new acq. / tool
> Do you also have the EF-S 18-135mm IS USM lens? If you care share some of your experience, and it would be greatly appreciated by the forum users here.
> 
> Just want to know if it works well on other bodies if you have say 7D II / SL1 or other rebels.
> Enjoy the brand new DSLR and AF system!



Sorry, I only have EF lenses. I do intend to do a couple shots this weekend to compare 6D and 80D IQ. I will post if possible.


----------



## Marauder (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## whothafunk (Apr 4, 2016)

Gratz on your purchase. I just bought a 1Dx and coming from 7D2 (it's gonna become my backup body), I am a bit uncertain what kind of feels will I be getting due to the lack of intelligent VF, as I really fell in love with that feature. Although the VF on 1Dx definitely is A LOT bigger and brighter, that 15 seconds I tested it out, it felt somewhat empty and sad haha


----------



## PhotoGuy (Apr 4, 2016)

Anybody else noticed the weak colors compared to a 70D, 6D or 5Ds? Identical to 750/760D and Eos M3. Seems to be something about the 24 Megapixels affecting color rendition?

This guy noticed the same thing comparing the M3 to M1, check the comparison under "image quality":
http://www.johnniebutters.com/2015/03/canon-eos-m3-review-vs-original-eos-m.html

I hope Canon is not sacrificing its awesome colors for resolution?


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Apr 5, 2016)

so heres the big question
is the 80D better overall then 7d2??


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 5, 2016)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> so heres the big question
> is the 80D better overall then 7d2??


Hmmm ... Question complex.

In high ISO, 7D Mark II is still looking better.
In low ISO, 80D took the lead in Canon land.
When you have to push shadows, 80D is better
When you need to print paper longer than 1 meter, 80D is better.


----------



## x-vision (Apr 5, 2016)

PhotoGuy said:


> Anybody else noticed the weak colors compared to a 70D, 6D or 5Ds?



Yes, I've noticed. So, I asked a question on the Photoshop feedback forum. 
As it tuns out, Adobe have recently changed their color profile for Canon cameras: 
https://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/potential-issue-with-canon-80d-color-saturation-in-lr6-5?topic-reply-list

With the old profile, Canon colors have a much more saturated red channel. 
And with the new profile, Lightroom and ACR render 80D colors the same way as on newer Sony cameras (e.g. A6300 and A7RII).

The new colors are presumably more faithful (??) - but I actually like the old saturated colors better. 
No wonder I almost never increased saturation in post.


----------



## whothafunk (Apr 5, 2016)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> so heres the big question
> is the 80D better overall then 7d2??


No.


----------



## PhotoGuy (Apr 5, 2016)

x-vision said:


> As it tuns out, Adobe have recently changed their color profile for Canon cameras:
> https://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/potential-issue-with-canon-80d-color-saturation-in-lr6-5?topic-reply-list
> 
> With the old profile, Canon colors have a much more saturated red channel.
> ...



I just did some tests with the dpreview files:
Your statement about the red channel is right. Increasing the red-channel saturation in the DPreview jpegs by a value of +15 matches the colors closely to the ones from the 70D.
I developed both raw files in DPP and the colors are the same between 70D and 80D. So its purely an adobe thing. The canon profiles in lightroom should be fine and there's no reason to worry.


----------



## axtstern (Apr 5, 2016)

First of all apologies for still not having delivered the promised low light high ISO pictures... will not be able to deliver before coming weekend.

The discussion here centers arround the capacity of the sensor and the resolution. Still I believe the point where the 80D shines is the improved handling. I can#t compare the 80 to the 7D2 because I do not own this camera but I can compare it to the 5d3 which I have used since selling my 60D.

With the 80D I feel I master the AF, while with the 5D3 I always feel that I stumble over my own legs by having chosen the wrong case, having missed the optical feedback from the AF point etc...

If an articulating touchscreen is a must and the size, reach and weight of crop is a desire than the view through the 80D viewer is the most comfortable and luxurious Canon has ever offered. The tint of the red or a colur fringe in a 800% crop does not bother me. 

By the way since the 80D is i the house the M3 has become completely obsolete.


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm surprised it's not better than the 7DII are high ISO.
I don't find the 7DII a particularly good performer at high ISO.
I don't like the type of noise it gets.



ajfotofilmagem said:


> BigAntTVProductions said:
> 
> 
> > so heres the big question
> ...


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 5, 2016)

x-vision said:


> PhotoGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody else noticed the weak colors compared to a 70D, 6D or 5Ds?
> ...



I believe Adobe did this because the 80D is using a Sony sensor. From what I've heard over the past year, most (if not all) Canon cameras from now on will have Sony built sensors with engineering from both Canon and Sony engineers dictating their design.


----------



## faustino (Apr 5, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I believe Adobe did this because the 80D is using a Sony sensor. From what I've heard over the past year, most (if not all) Canon cameras from now on will have Sony built sensors with engineering from both Canon and Sony engineers dictating their design.


Are you sure about the above statement? As far as I know, Canon is perhaps using a sony sensor for their 1 inch compact cameras, and I am not even sure about that. The 80D sensor employs dual pixel autofocus, It seems strange that Canon outsourced that kind of technology production to Sony.
I admit that I don't have any hard evidence that proves my belief that Canon is still producing its own sensors; thus, I may be wrong. Please let us know whether you have anything that support your statements, it would be an interesting piece of news.
Thanks.


----------



## Luds34 (Apr 5, 2016)

faustino said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > I believe Adobe did this because the 80D is using a Sony sensor. From what I've heard over the past year, most (if not all) Canon cameras from now on will have Sony built sensors with engineering from both Canon and Sony engineers dictating their design.
> ...



And while it appears we see some improvements of DR at base ISO in the 80D, it still isn't anywhere near what Sony/Nikon have had for years now. Wouldn't the DR be basically equal if it were a Sony sensor?


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 5, 2016)

faustino said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > I believe Adobe did this because the 80D is using a Sony sensor. From what I've heard over the past year, most (if not all) Canon cameras from now on will have Sony built sensors with engineering from both Canon and Sony engineers dictating their design.
> ...



It's just rumors from my local camera shop. But my local camera shop has been in business for over 30+ years. They get inventory when others don't. They have relationships others don't. They have looong term employees that are actual photographers and have worked there a long time. I have no reason to doubt their 'rumors'. They're just not those kind of people.

And it makes sense. I discussed this in another thread a few months back. Essentially, Sony has a lot of experience and manufacturing capacity for sensors. It's no secret that they have made all varieties of sensors for just about everyone under the sun since the '90's. Their relationship with Nikon recently took a negative turn and Canon used that opportunity to create a stronger synergy with Sony. Sony's strengths contribute to Canon's strengths in the camera industry. And Canon offers a lot that Sony lacks like significantly better lens/body production lines and a well established photography support infrastructure (esp in the pro market). But Sony offers a lot in the sensor arena including advanced production lines so Canon is taking advantage of that. This sensor relationship has been the case for quite a while actually but lately it has become a stronger partnership that will benefit Sony as well as Canon. Sony will still put their absolute best sensors in their own cameras but the Canon cameras will get virtually the same tech depending on Canon's design, etc. Meanwhile, Nikon will have to manage with watered down sensor tech from Sony because AFAIK Nikon doesn't make their own sensors.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Apr 5, 2016)

faustino said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > I believe Adobe did this because the 80D is using a Sony sensor. From what I've heard over the past year, most (if not all) Canon cameras from now on will have Sony built sensors with engineering from both Canon and Sony engineers dictating their design.
> ...



Don't listen to that crap. I can guarantee you it is NOT a Sony sensor.


----------



## martti (Apr 5, 2016)

We'll have to wait for Roger Cicala to take the 80D apart and spill the beans.
Am I not understanging things once again...why should people be stuck with the Adobe profile for their camera if they do not like the rendering? I found out that my Sony A6000 actually produces pretty much the colors I want when I switch to 'camera neutral' profile. The blue grey cast I was crying about has vanished and I cannot honestly tell which picture has come from my 5DIII and which onee from the A6000 unless I look if it is DSC or CR.

You can even make your own profiles on a rainy day with nothing else to do.
I was very surprised to find an article that absolutely makes sense about white balance and color problems created by filtered or reflected non-white light. 


Despite violent Googling, I could not find the article I was talking about but here are others:
http://varis.com/2014/05/21/colorchecker-camera-calibration/
http://www.dpreview.com/articles/6497352654/get-more-accurate-color-with-camera-calibration-


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 5, 2016)

martti said:


> ... Despite violent Googling ...



 Now THAT is a phrase I've never seen but I will definitely have use myself sometime! Love it! 8)


----------



## d (Apr 5, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> It's just rumors from my local camera shop. But my local camera shop has been in business for over 30+ years. They get inventory when others don't. They have relationships others don't. They have looong term employees that are actual photographers and have worked there a long time. I have no reason to doubt their 'rumors'. They're just not those kind of people.
> 
> And it makes sense. I discussed this in another thread a few months back. Essentially, Sony has a lot of experience and manufacturing capacity for sensors. It's no secret that they have made all varieties of sensors for just about everyone under the sun since the '90's. Their relationship with Nikon recently took a negative turn and Canon used that opportunity to create a stronger synergy with Sony. Sony's strengths contribute to Canon's strengths in the camera industry. And Canon offers a lot that Sony lacks like significantly better lens/body production lines and a well established photography support infrastructure (esp in the pro market). But Sony offers a lot in the sensor arena including advanced production lines so Canon is taking advantage of that. This sensor relationship has been the case for quite a while actually but lately it has become a stronger partnership that will benefit Sony as well as Canon. Sony will still put their absolute best sensors in their own cameras but the Canon cameras will get virtually the same tech depending on Canon's design, etc. Meanwhile, Nikon will have to manage with watered down sensor tech from Sony because AFAIK Nikon doesn't make their own sensors.




...and they all lived happily ever after. The End.

A lovely fairytale.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 5, 2016)

d said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > It's just rumors from my local camera shop. But my local camera shop has been in business for over 30+ years. They get inventory when others don't. They have relationships others don't. They have looong term employees that are actual photographers and have worked there a long time. I have no reason to doubt their 'rumors'. They're just not those kind of people.
> ...



I'm just sharing what I've heard. It makes about as much sense as most of the other rumors I've read on this site. Why the doubt?


----------



## axtstern (Apr 5, 2016)

Rusty the Geek is maybe wrong with the Sony Sensor but he is absolutely right with pointing out that you should mit ne scholded for putting up a rumour on a rumour page.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Apr 5, 2016)

Because it doesn't make any sense. Even if I had no inside knowledge, I still could point out that Canon has explicitly said that their new on-die ADC is their own technology. There are plenty of sites with several interviews on this topic. Secondly, it doesn't make any sense that Canon would share their DPAF technology with anyone. Whether your local camera shop staff has 30+ years experience or not, they are just plain wrong.

Sorry.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 5, 2016)

bdunbar79 said:


> Because it doesn't make any sense. Even if I had no inside knowledge, I still could point out that Canon has explicitly said that their new on-die ADC is their own technology. There are plenty of sites with several interviews on this topic. Secondly, it doesn't make any sense that Canon would share their DPAF technology with anyone. Whether your local camera shop staff has 30+ years experience or not, they are just plain wrong.
> 
> Sorry.



Companies share technology all the time in partnerships and manufacturing agreements. I didn't say Canon's technology wasn't being used. I just said that Sony's tech was also being used as well as Sony providing more robust and advanced manufacturing resources. What doesn't make sense? That Canon is breaking some kind of assumed loyalty to your sensibilities? ???


----------



## faustino (Apr 5, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Companies share technology all the time in partnerships and manufacturing agreements. I didn't say Canon's technology wasn't being used. I just said that Sony's tech was also being used as well as Sony providing more robust and advanced manufacturing resources. What doesn't make sense? That Canon is breaking some kind of assumed loyalty to your sensibilities? ???


It makes sense to offload manufacturing for a company. If Sony had build excess capacity in the manufacturing of sensors, then Canon may prefer to outsource its production to Sony, while protecting its product technology with the issue of patents. It would be a make or buy choice, a kind of tactical decisions that companies make multiple times per year.
Nonetheless, there are some issues that make such scenario unlikely.
First, by leaving out the manufacturing of such a strategic component, Canon would progressively loose one of its core competence (first the know how on production processes, then, more slowly, the know how on the product itself).
Second, more that their customers, they would disappoint their investors who believe in the current Canon strategy: that of an integrated company that, with a very short supply chain, is governing centrally all core competences with the aim to provide exceptional quality beside its strong innovation process. Canon declared multiple times that they do produce their own sensors and ASICS, doing the contrary would be a bold decision that would not be made silently. Being a public company, they would be almost obliged to disclose such a strategy to their investors.
Lastly, and most importantly, for a regulation issue, it seems that Sony cannot take the market share of Canon in sensors production: if Sony had the market share of Canon, than she would be almost the solo producer on the market. Such excessive market share would be investigated by the Antitrust and broken out in a couple of quarters at most. You know that it is not allowed for a company to gain excessive market share in a specific industry, the reason being that there would be to little competition, which would lead to unfair consumer prices and to lacking innovation. There are cases when excessive market shares are unavoidable, when there is a network benefit effect, in all other cases the Antitrust acts, even by broking down large businesses in smaller companies.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 6, 2016)

FYI - I'm not saying I 100% believe (and will therefore defend to the death) the rumor I shared. I'm simply saying it is within the realm of possibility and therefore could indeed be true to some extent. It just is what it is. A rumor.

A simple Google search turns up the following hits (I didn't read them all, it's just for the sake of argument that this is a pretty common discussion)....

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/canon-to-use-sony-sensors-on-their-future-dslr-cameras/
http://photo.stackexchange.com/questions/69457/what-camera-companies-make-their-own-sensors
http://photorumors.com/2015/02/06/the-new-50mp-sensor-inside-the-canon-eos-5ds-camera-is-not-made-by-sony/
http://improvephotography.com/35440/state-of-the-camera-industry-report-how-much-trouble-are-canon-and-nikon-in/
http://petapixel.com/2014/11/03/rumor-canon-use-sony-multi-layer-sensors-two-upcoming-cameras/
https://www.slrlounge.com/canon-use-sony-sensors-upcoming-dslrs-rumor/
http://thenewcamera.com/canon-upcoming-dslrs-may-use-sony-sensor/
http://connect.dpreview.com/post/7228456320/sony-has-40-percent-share-of-image-sensor-market


----------



## x-vision (Apr 6, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> And while it appears we see some improvements of DR at base ISO in the 80D, it still isn't anywhere near what Sony/Nikon have had for years now.



The 80D sensor seems to perform on the same level as the A6000 sensor from 2014.
Not class leading but not bad either. 

As far as I'm concerned, Canon has solved their low-ISO DR problem.


----------



## x-vision (Apr 6, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I believe Adobe did this because the 80D is using a Sony sensor.



That is very hard to believe. 

Don't get me wrong, I would have been quite pleased, as DR would have been even better. 

But all indications are that both the 80D and 1DXII have Canon-made sensors.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 6, 2016)

I am looking forward to buying an 80D at the first discount sale price I see, hopefully soon. I was impressed with the 70D and I think the 80D will be a great all around camera.

Personally, I am pretty "Gear Heavy" right now. I am considering selling several higher end bodies now while they are still worth something and buying a used 6D + 80D on sale to use for a while (with lower investment cost) until the 5D4 drops in price after its release later this year. After getting a sale price 5D4 I'll have a couple good FF bodies for events and the 80D for casual fun, video and limited sports. The alternative plan will be to keep a 5D3 (with a larger investment), buy the 80D and then wait and buy a discounted 5D4 down the line. LOL, that's the more likely scenario. 8)

Just a thought! The common sense investor in me is chaffing at all the money I have sitting here in camera gear that is depreciating! It's a familiar struggle for many of us I'm sure!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Apr 6, 2016)

Geez man, read between the lines. I'm telling you that it is not a Sony sensor: It is not a Sony sensor.


----------



## faustino (Apr 6, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> FYI - I'm not saying I 100% believe (and will therefore defend to the death) the rumor I shared. I'm simply saying it is within the realm of possibility and therefore could indeed be true to some extent. It just is what it is. A rumor.
> 
> A simple Google search turns up the following hits (I didn't read them all, it's just for the sake of argument that this is a pretty common discussion)....
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your sources.
I have read some, and it seems that they don't say that "most (if not all) Canon cameras from now on will have Sony built sensors". They say that Canon may source more and more sensors in the future from Sony and, maybe, in a couple of generations (which would be 6 years) they may introduce such sensors in pro bodies.

This is a rumor that was known, what surprised me was the statement that Canon is* from now on* going to source all their future sensors from Sony and I was asking to understand the level of reliability of such statement. Anyhow, I understand it is a legitimate rumor and there is a remote possibility (CR0) that it may come out to be true.


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 8, 2016)

axtstern said:


> Feels very, very plastic. When gripping it my fingernails made a sound like drumming on a blister package.
> Coming from the 5D3 it was a DejaVu like changing from the 30D to the 60D: No joystick, this excuse of a control wheel and no magnesium to touch nowhere.



canon never claimed otherwise. what did you expect? I'm curious.

one of the reasons why I never bothered with the XXD series was the ergonomics went down between the 7/5D and sits right in between the rebel and 7/5D series.


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 8, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> FYI - I'm not saying I 100% believe (and will therefore defend to the death) the rumor I shared. I'm simply saying it is within the realm of possibility and therefore could indeed be true to some extent. It just is what it is. A rumor.



it didn't happen.

for starters the noise is entirely different between the sony sensors of today and canon's.

not to mention it's a DPAF sensor.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 9, 2016)

Chipworks will probably be taking a look at the 80D sensor, so we will findout if its a 
Sony. 
The DPAF Sensor in the Samsung S7 is Sony, and is using some very advanced manufacturing tech that Sony has not yet announced. This will indeed put pressure on Camera makers to buy into Sony sensors, I expect them to find their way into Canon DSLR's at some point, Sony has excess capacity right now, so their price may be dropping.


----------



## zim (Apr 9, 2016)

bdunbar79 said:


> Geez man, read between the lines. I'm telling you that it is not a Sony sensor: It is not a Sony sensor.



Even this one line is read betweenable . ;D


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 11, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Chipworks will probably be taking a look at the 80D sensor, so we will findout if its a
> Sony.
> The DPAF Sensor in the Samsung S7 is Sony


not quite.
it was fabbed by sony for samsung, who in turn also makes an equivalent sensor in house as well for their S7.


----------



## K-amps (Apr 16, 2016)

bdunbar79 said:


> Because it doesn't make any sense. Even if I had no inside knowledge, I still could point out that Canon has explicitly said that their new on-die ADC is their own technology. There are plenty of sites with several interviews on this topic. Secondly, it doesn't make any sense that Canon would share their DPAF technology with anyone. Whether your local camera shop staff has 30+ years experience or not, they are just plain wrong.
> 
> Sorry.



I am with you on this ... the shadow lifts are not as clean as exmors...and the AA filter is quite noticeable... a very Canon like sensor. However without lifting shadows, it's cleaner than the Sony a6300 output at base iso, this is definitely new tech, it might simply be Canon sharing patents with Sony and vice versa. Its quite a good sensor... except for that overpowering AA filter robbing details despite sharpening in post. The noisier a6300 sensor has more details. I have been considering picking one up as a second body for Wildlife each.


----------



## Nado (Apr 23, 2016)

Has anyone performed a dynamic range test in "stops". Curious.


----------



## d (Apr 23, 2016)

Nado said:


> Has anyone performed a dynamic range test in "stops". Curious.



http://www.photonstophotos.net/Charts/PDR.htm


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 23, 2016)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> so heres the big question
> is the 80D better overall then 7d2??


For pro level photography, I'd take the 7D MK II. 

However, better is a term that's hard to pin down. Its probably better for someone moving up from entry level, for someone who is concerned about weight, or its better video AF will help take videos of the kids playing soccer or just running around. I checked one out at the local camera store, its a fine camera, but not up to the 7D MK II level of construction which is desirable for rugged use.

I've held off on the 7D MK II and the 80D waiting for a 5D MK IV.


----------



## kphoto99 (Apr 23, 2016)

d said:


> Nado said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone performed a dynamic range test in "stops". Curious.
> ...


Interesting graph if true. The 70D is really bad with in between ISO settings, worst then any semi modern Canon DSLR going all the way back to 40D


----------

